# Does Tagamet help?



## Guest (Apr 11, 2002)

I've been having problems with my GERD and hiatal hernia because the foods I have been eating are WAY off. I took Tagamet last night and it got me through the night. Does anyone else take Tagamet and do you use anything else with it?Thanks,SBunny


----------



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

+6If you have a serious problem with gerd you really need to get a prescription medication pepcid 20mg or Prevacid are better than over the counter


----------

